# Advise needed for Upgrade to 745i Turbo Eng.



## Turbonite (May 2, 2014)

Hey Guys,

In the process of installing a E23 745i Turbo Engine in my 1990 (E34) 535I (Man.Trans). I want to up grade the Wastegate but not sure whats best the 38mm, 44mm or 46mm , also can anyone recommend a good high performance turbo chip for this setup.

Thanks,

Turbonite.


----------



## alexbaldy (Nov 11, 2012)

Hello, here is the link to almost everything m106 related: http://www.745i.avulan.eu/More/quickref.html

Also I know that megasquirt makes aftermarket ECUs for this engine, try contacting them.


----------

